# ***OFFICIAL*** UFC 137 Undercard Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Peliminary Card (Spike TV)*

*Donald Cerrone vs. Dennis Siver












Tyson Griffin vs. Bart Palaszewski











*

*Preliminary Card (Facebook)*

*Eliot Marshall vs. Brandon Vera












Danny Downes vs. Ramsey Nijem












Chris Camozzi vs. Francis Carmont












Dustin Jacoby vs. Clifford Starks











*

*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Not too much interests me except the Silver/Cerrone fight, which blows my mind why this is on the undercard vs. the main card.

That has fireworks written all over it!

Also, welcome back Vera :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Cerrone's taking this and i hope and believe Vera as well.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

how do you guys see the Cerrone fight going down. I like Cerrone there too, but I'm not as sure as many are and not as much as his odds seem to be.

Honestly, doesn't Siver have enough TDD to avoid much of his ground game? And wasn't Cerrone's last win over Oliveria his first and only finish via strikes? 

If so, do people not think Siver can win a mostly kickboxing match? WHy is Cerrone the overwhelming favorite?

Cerrone has been on a roll, but not exactly vs. any top guys. He has a nice triangle...but is his ground game THAT dangerous? Much better than Siver's...but I don't think it is that matchup where if one guy gets it to the ground it is basically good night. I think Siver has many ways to win this for the amount of people that are actually picking him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Although he has only finished 1 fight via strikes, Cerrone has a very good kickboxing record (possibly undefeated if i am not mistaken) and has finished 12 other fights via submission. It is also worth mentioning that he has never been finished by strikes in his MMA career.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

He also hasn't faced much of anyone standing. Outside of Bendo twice and Oliveria his last time out...he hasn't faced many UFC quality fighters. At the best the lowest level UFC fighters. He has also faced a bunch of subbable opponents...that is why his sub rate is so high.

Siver is the best guy he has fought since Bendo. I do think he is much more well-rounded and has more ways to beat Siver than Siver has to beat. Just surprised Cerrone is everyone's pick here. If Siver can defend the TD this should be a great back and forth fight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Added pics from the weigh-ins to the OP *


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Starting in just under 10 mins on facebook if my timing is correct?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Facebook fights are live now!*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Starting in just under 10 mins on facebook if my timing is correct?


It is.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Starks by UD.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm going with Starks as well, though I don't know much about these guys :/


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Starks: 1-2...1-2....1-2....1-2....

Jacoby: ....

Starks: .....takedown

Jacoby: ....



Get these guys out of my UFC.


Also what the **** is Joe Rogan watching? Even before the takedown Starks won that round easily. He was the only one landing shit.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Both of those guys sucked but at least Starks could wrestle.


Carmont by TKO(Head kick and punches)


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Starks: 1-2...1-2....1-2....1-2....
> 
> Jacoby: ....
> 
> ...


He was apparently scoring the round on footwork but yeah get these guys out of the UFC.


Looks like this Carmont guy knows how to fight. That is bad news for Camozzi.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yay! (One) guy who looks like he actually belongs in the UFC!

10-9 Carmont. Looks good.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I like Carmont - he's a nice prospect


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

:laugh: Camozzi.

10-8 Carmont.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

That slam was hella cool by the way  And yes, I said hella


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This thing is lagging for me and i'm pissed off.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Think Carmont gassed late....meh.

30-26.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Joe kept getting so excited every time Camozzi did anything decent.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn I love Carmont's MT-clinch  Retro knees


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

These prelims haven't been great so far. Carmont looked decent, but mainly because Camozzi's average. Can't see him doing much in the division. Was a better fight than Jacoby-Starks though.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Solid first two rounds for Carmont. Could be one to watch out for. Though I don't put much stock in Camozzi, so who knows.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I am not impressed by anyones performance tonight


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well we should get an entertaining fight this time - Nijem vs Downes should be decent


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Downes is tough as hell I think he will break Ramsey's will to fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nijem should submit Downes....Downes looks like a big milk dud.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Nijem should submit Downes....Downes looks like a big milk dud.



Huh?


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Nijem should submit Downes....Downes looks like a big milk dud.


i'm going to go on the other side , i think danny boy will sub nijem


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Already most entertaining fight of the night


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

lol wtf those are directly to the spine ref.

Ramsey is gassed.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Downes might be surpassing Dan Miller as my least favourite fighters.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

He almost pulled off a Bellator 

Really sloppy, but fun grappling


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

downes wow he really is bad whats going on here


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jesus....Ramsey needs to work on his RNC technique he should've finished this fight a long time ago.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

haha he just put himself in a crucifix.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ramsey is definitely aggressive enough he just doesn't know what he is doing in certain aspects....mainly the submission game....extremely basic.


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

i think thats the last we'll see of danny boy. thank god that fights over, i never wanted a fighter to tap as much as i wanted danny too


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

he needs to learn gable grip RNC, I still hate ramsey and he will be nothing like downes at 155


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Danny Punching Bag Downes; I have no idea why this guy is still in the UFC. I guess Ramsey is better than I thought I figured he would gas bad and blow it but he was still looking strong grappling while tired.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Downes has no physical strength whatsoever, he had no chance of doing anything to Ramsey in the grappling.


I probably bench more than Downes and I'm weak.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

REALLY hoping for a glimpse of the truth tonight.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Marshall won't be walking for a year after this one.

Vera is going to look like a world beater in this fight me thinks.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I hope marshall gets killed for this shitty song alone, and also because he was pathetic against cane


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Christ, how many fighters have to use this song?

I've not faith in Vera anymore, and I don't suspect he'll ever be of relevance again. But I'll take him over Marshall.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Vera should slaughter this guy.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow Vera, overplayed song is overplayed.

Vera should take this, but should be no surprise.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Vera should ice Marshall but I am doubtful he will.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Wonder if "The Truth" or "The Dissapointment" shows up tonight... Hoping for "The Truth" of course, I want him to stick around a bit longer


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Think Vera lost that first round.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Seemed as if all truthyness vanished as soon as marshal landed.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The Choke is blowing this fight.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

btw, is the Rogan drinking game on? He said he's gonna do it in the podcast, but haven't noticed.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

This fight sucks and i'm not surprised.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Probably a round each now, but damn was it a dull round.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I want to give the first to Marshall, but I suspect the judges have it 20-18 for Vera thus far.

Fairly uninspired performances by both men. The Truth will never be back. If he was ever here to begin with. I think The Hype was more appropriate.

Edit - LOL, Christ!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Vera never ******* learns. He does just enough to lose.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Don't **** this one up, judges. Marshall won.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

That should be a 10-8 he got knocked down and his arm is most likely broken.

Wow ******* moronic decision that should have been 29-27 for Marshall.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

:laugh: Vera.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

29-28 for Marshall in my book - Judges are fickle beings though


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmm, questionable descision


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ridiculous. Saw it coming.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

booooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Feel bad for Marshal. he did good.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> That should be a 10-8 he got knocked down and his arm is most likely broken.


Dislocated maybe.

When people actually have their arms separated they can't move it...let alone throw elbows.

Aoki-Hirota is a good example of someone actually breaking an arm.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow!! what bullshit decision, Brandon was awful his striking, grappling, everything was just terrible.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

In what world is stalling against a cage worth more than three or four near finishes?

I saw it coming, but it's still irritating. Vera is a bum and deserved to lose.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I had Marshall winning that as well.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

It should have been a draw in my opinion. Vera barely won the first two rounds while Marshall dominated him in the third round. I hope Marshall gets to stick around, though it might be unlikely.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> Hmm, questionable descision


Nah.

Not by the way judges score fights.

I had it 28-28 but judges don't ever consistently give 10-10 or 10-8 rounds.


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

lol omg what fight do the judges watch? i bet on Vera but marshell won that fight. bloody judges are blind. i had the 1st and 3rd going to marshell


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I can see how Brandon won the first, but he clearly lost in my book. I like Brandon a lot, but still this was kinda BS.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> In what world is stalling against a cage worth more than three or four near finishes?
> 
> I saw it coming, but it's still irritating. Vera is a bum and deserved to lose.


vera just did what couture did to him.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Was it really that bad of a decision? I mean Vera didn't fight good, but I can see how he took the 1st round and maybe the second. If you score it by rounds, there has been worse decisions.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I thought Vera looked good. 

...until the very 1st time he got hit.

Maybe the broken face still haunts him.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow....I thought Vera's standup would be leagues above Marshall's....I suppose this is MMA not muai thai.

Must suck to snap a guy's arm and lose the fight.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

can anyone please PM a link for the Spike fights?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Leed said:


> Was it really that bad of a decision? I mean Vera didn't fight good, but I can see how he took the 1st round and maybe the second. If you score it by rounds, there has been worse decisions.


Exactly. UFC is RBR scoring. Vera won the fight.

Half point system, Vera loses.

Japanese scoring system, Vera loses.

American 10 point RBR, Vera wins.

Simple.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well I can see that MMAFighting agrees with the judges - they scored it the same way... It was a close fight, that's for sure... But I still believe Marshall was more impressive


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Leed said:


> Was it really that bad of a decision? I mean Vera didn't fight good, but I can see how he took the 1st round and maybe the second. If you score it by rounds, there has been worse decisions.


Three judges not giving a 10-8 round for dropping a guy and fully extending an armbar and ******* his elbow is pretty horrendous. Even if you gave Vera the first two for his nonfigthing it should be a draw.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow Vera is a warrior!!

He won the first and second lost the third.

No debate about that call.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Armbars suck anyway. Most people just don't tap.

The only reason it was a good option here was because Marshall HAD to go for it. He probably didn't have enough time to go for the choke.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Wow Vera is a warrior!!
> 
> He won the first and second lost the third.
> 
> No debate about that call.


Only there is debate, Sideways Jr. Try and pay attention 

Vera is no warrior. He crumbled the second he was hit. And he'll have his ass handed to him by anyone of relevance at LHW. He's done, and he should thank the judges for the gift.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Wow Vera is a warrior!!
> 
> He won the first and second lost the third.
> 
> No debate about that call.


The first round is pretty debatable Marshall clearly won damage which should be the most heavily favored criteria.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

**** Tyson Griffin. Just one of those 55lber that said "Hey Ill stop being mediocre and cut the extra 10lbs so I can beat up on all these smaller guys ololol" THen...."Ooop can't make the weight mai bad"

What the hell happened to Griffin? Did he just get off steroids? Didn't this guy used to be yoked? He looks soft as hell.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> What the hell happened to Griffin? Did he just get off steroids? Didn't this guy used to be yoked? He looks soft as hell.


I noticed that myself. His body looks drastically different. Thought it was just me.

Edit - HOLY SHIT!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Only there is debate, Sideways Jr. Try and pay attention
> 
> Vera is no warrior. He crumbled the second he was hit. And he'll have his ass handed to him by anyone of relevance at LHW. He's done, and he should thank the judges for the gift.


you mad pro :laugh:

take a chill pill lol

and stop insulting me!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Seriously though - he has the size for 145, he's just got to get used to the cut... Still unacceptable he didn't make it, and now he got his ass beat!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow....Liddell vs Tito.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Tyson Griffin looked like shit....my God.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow Go Bart


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Left hook right hand left hook right hand left hook right hand!


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

bad boy bart. tyson just isn't the same since his return


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I never liked Griffin but he has fallen way off the map. 

And he's not even that old.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> you mad pro :laugh:
> 
> take a chill pill lol
> 
> and stop insulting me!


Haha, I just hate that Brandon 'The Fraud' Vera will have at least one more fight in an organization he doesn't deserve to be in. That said, I suppose that's true of a few members of the UFC roster.

Tyson Griffin is a bit smug. Poetic justice... these WEC guys are taking names.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

And I'll say it once more: The WEC-guys are doing scary well in the big league!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised at all if Griffin gets cut after that.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow craziness from Bart lets hope BJ does the same.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Tyson Griffin is a bit smug. Poetic justice... these WEC guys are taking names.





Budhisten said:


> And I'll say it once more: The WEC-guys are doing scary well in the big league!


:thumb02:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Now it's time for Cowboy to show how it's done.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Haha, I just hate that Brandon 'The Fraud' Vera will have at least one more fight in an organization he doesn't deserve to be in. That said, I suppose that's true of a few members of the UFC roster.
> 
> Tyson Griffin is a bit smug. Poetic justice... these WEC guys are taking names.


Oh he deserves to be in there lol 

he just proved it 10 minutes ago^^


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Didn't manage to see the Vera/Marshall fight. Read Vera broke his arm in the third round? Was that Franklin style blocking a kick or via a sub attempt or something?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Oh he deserves to be in there lol
> 
> he just proved it 10 minutes ago^^


Against Elliott Marshall... and by the skin of his teeth/grace of God.

Ryan Bader would kick this guy's ass.

Edit - it was an arm-bar, KRY.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

K R Y said:


> Didn't manage to see the Vera/Marshall fight. Read Vera broke his arm in the third round? Was that Franklin style blocking a kick or via a sub attempt or something?


armbar, that new harold and kumar looks bad


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

K R Y said:


> Didn't manage to see the Vera/Marshall fight. Read Vera broke his arm in the third round? Was that Franklin style blocking a kick or via a sub attempt or something?


Armbar, most likely a dislocated elbow.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Can't stand Cerrone.

Hope Siver kicks that arrogant county bastard's teeth down his throat.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cowboy vs Siver should be fun.

Has Cowboy ever seen Siver fight? His kickboxing is much more than just a spinning back kick. In fact, Cerrone should be much more worried about his counter left hook than anything else.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

WAR Cowboy!



Roflcopter said:


> Cowboy vs Siver should be fun.
> 
> Has Cowboy ever seen Siver fight? His kickboxing is much more than just a spinning back kick. In fact, Cerrone should be much more worried about his counter left hook than anything else.


Siver's punches are all slow and telegraphed; he loads up on everything.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Cerrone, Mazzagatti.. who knew the Italians got to Texas?

:confused02:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Ari said:


> Can't stand Cerrone.
> 
> Hope Siver kicks that arrogant county bastard's teeth down his throat.


I'm rooting for Siver too. He seems to be the heavy underdog around here, not sure about the Vegas odds. I think Siver catches Cerrone's tiny chin with a left hook and down he goes.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I was rooting for Siver. Then he came out to the worst song ever. WAR CER...Nope still Siver.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

gazh said:


> Cerrone, Mazzagatti.. who knew the Italians got to Texas?
> 
> :confused02:


There are a few down there. Cowboy's originally from Colorado though.

Texas should use the German flag, pretty sure just about everyone in Texas is of German descent.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well - this should be a fun fight, no matter what happens 

EDIT: Damn - I keep forgetting how crisp Cerrone is with his striking, especially those kicks


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This man is talented.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

That, was impressive.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Take That Haters Cowboyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

Cerrone sotn


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*WEC is kicking ass and taking names!*

God I love that the fighters from the little upstart promotion are kicking so much ass these days


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

What was the Greg Jackson quote? GO GET SOME DONALD CERRONE!!? :thumb02:

God, I'm ******* pumped! HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Holy ****. 

Do we have a new contender in the UFC Lightweight division?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, Cerrone is ******* legit.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn cowboy looks good. better than I ever gave him credit for. 

Siver was throwing "stay away from me" kicks.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

War Cerrone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Go Get Some Do Nald Cer Ron E


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

The Cowboy is a beast, folks. Take notice.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This is all leading to another showdown between Henderson and The Cowboy.

Both of whom would defeat Frankie Edgar.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

"Ahh The Cowboy becomes a pirate."


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not watching this fight again.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

nnnnnooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Awww....


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Cerrone-Sotiropolous just so i can laugh please.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Yeah, I'm not watching this fight again.


Ditto.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

osmium said:


> Ditto.


Thretto


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Ugh, that damn ******* ruined Bart's KO for me...


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

would you do kim for ring side seats?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not sure if i agree with the Vera decision.. Might have to rewatch.


----------



## adolf (Jan 25, 2011)

Wowww
Donald Cerrone vs Nate Diaz ASAP !!! damn it !!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> I'm not sure if i agree with the Vera decision.. Might have to rewatch.


saywhatnow

I suppose they could have called it a draw but the first two rounds were clearly Vera. And I think Vera's cage control saved him from a 10-8 round.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

John8204 said:


> saywhatnow
> 
> I suppose they could have called it a draw but the first two rounds were clearly Vera. And I think Vera's cage control saved him from a 10-8 round.


i call 10-8 the fight could have been justifiably stopped twice in the 3rd round. Herb probably would have stopped it TBH.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I officially have a man crush on Cerrone. That inside leg kick to high kick combo was so ******* beautiful.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

How did Cerroni do?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

2zwudz said:


> How did Cerroni do?


He wrecked Siver.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

Knockout??????


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> i call 10-8 the fight could have been justifiably stopped twice in the 3rd round. Herb probably would have stopped it TBH.


Vera was fighting for his career, I don't think you take that away from the man.

The real question is what do they do with Elliot Marshall, he was fighting for his contract as well but after that fight can you really fault the kid.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

2zwudz said:


> Knockout??????


Rocked him badly twice and got the RNC.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So Cerrone did good right?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Rauno said:


> So Cerrone did good right?


Some could say so.. :confused05::thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Leed said:


> Some could say so.. :confused05::thumb02:


I f'n fell a sleep just before the fight. :confused05:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I f'n fell a sleep just before the fight. :confused05:


do you use skype? :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Leed said:


> do you use skype? :thumb02:


Nope, i've thought about making an account just for MMAF though.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

Cerrone reminds me of a buddy I had in High School...fun as hell to watch fight and cool as hell with the ladies. Thank God he was on my side!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Only prelim I saw was Cowboy vs German. Cerrone fulfilling his potential, and asking to fight in December, he is a major threat. Wasn't really surprised by how the fight went down, I've been expecting great things from him for a while and his size and technique was always going to be too much for Dennis. Very slick beatdown.

Cerrone vs Diaz would be awesome but I think Donald should get a Top 5er.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Cerrone will take the belt from Frank if he keeps up this level of fighting. He is ******* STEAMROLLING the LW division right now. I really, really hope that Dana & Co stop giving him fighters who are beneath him (I like Siver, but the dude was no match for Cowboy) and start giving him some legit competition. Give him the Guida I say!


----------

